# Deutsch crimping tool



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi folks, does anyone have a crimper capable of crimping solid pins found in deutsch DT series connectors such as this one....









I WOULD buy a crimper but TBH I'm only going to be using it for 2 or 3 connectors and the cost really doesnt justify it either. 
Does anyone that has a crimper be willing to lend me one for week?? I'm a totally trustworthy character and it wouldn't be in my interests to muck anyone around so please be reassured I'm not trying to pull a fast one :chairshot

If anyone would be willing to help, please let me know

TT


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

hire shop perhaps?


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

yip i have a set lad, p.m me your addy and i will post em to you, please get em back to me asap as they are for regular crimps too and i use them every day

but yea you can have a shot of em no probs

Alex


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Alex, your a star!! Just so were singing from the same hymn sheet we are talking about THESE sort of crimpers....





















TT


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

Mine don't look like those, I will take a snap of them Monday at work and I'll post em up.
The snap on dealer told me they will crimp any connector so I am assuming they are universal


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

Hello TT, I have tried the cheap tool in the photo and it does a very weak single crimp. I borrowed it from a friend and although it did two terminals as a quick fix and got me out of a mess I would have to say the crimps were not at all reassuring. I think the correct tool which did all the others and which were 100% is called a HDT-48-00 and it's about £250 I am in the same boat as I have to put a new MIL spec connector on an engine loom and the tool for the pins is £360. I am hoping to get one of the race loom specialists to do it for me as I don't want a £360 quid tool sat around doing nothing for years after my poxy 64 pins are done  All these specialist crimp tools seem to cost a fortune with no standardisation at all.


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*0 AWG Crimp Tool*

Sorry to highjack this thread TT but I'm also after a crimp tool so I can put a new connector on my battery earth lead (it's for a grounding kit). I believe the size is 0 AWG as the cable is 8.25mm diameter.

I too like Tarmac Terror only need it for one crimp so dont really want to spend a lot of money on a pair for a one off job & also I'm totally trust worthy & would ensure speedy return if anyone could help out.

I've tried the local hire shops & can't find a pair anywhere.

Many thanks in advance for any help.


Baz


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

For the Deutsch plugs I would just solder them, if possible.

Bazza, an auto electrician should have the right tools, otherwise a hammer and a blunt chisel can get the job done if need be.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

NO NO NO


> For the Deutsch plugs I would just solder them, if possible.


soldiering causes a weak point due to the heat used. These are proper connectors used on planes and race cars fully water proof.

We have a set of pliers that are genuine Duetsch , what size terminals are you using? send me the part number please.

Mark


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

Chris Wilson said:


> Hello TT, I have tried the cheap tool in the photo and it does a very weak single crimp. I borrowed it from a friend and although it did two terminals as a quick fix and got me out of a mess I would have to say the crimps were not at all reassuring. I think the correct tool which did all the others and which were 100% is called a HDT-48-00 and it's about £250 I am in the same boat as I have to put a new MIL spec connector on an engine loom and the tool for the pins is £360. I am hoping to get one of the race loom specialists to do it for me as I don't want a £360 quid tool sat around doing nothing for years after my poxy 64 pins are done  All these specialist crimp tools seem to cost a fortune with no standardisation at all.


yep



Abbey M/S said:


> NO NO NO
> 
> soldiering causes a weak point due to the heat used. These are proper connectors used on planes and race cars fully water proof.
> 
> ...


yep

I have a set of genuine Deutsch crimpers but im in Australia. Refering to the 2 quotes above yes the cheap crimpers are rubbish and soldering is highly discouraged. I do all my ecu wire-ins using Deutsch connectors and although expensive initially it saves money on possible fault finding a dodgy joint in the future.


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

You may find a good welding supplies place may be willing to crimp the battery terminal, they use similar cable for ground leads on MIG and TIG welders and often make up the leads from a roll and separate terminals.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

as you have probably seen in my build thread i've got some wiring to sort out in the engine bay along with swaping the battery to the boot and was thinking of soldering them & heat shrink to cover the join but this looks like a better option are there any other connector's that would work & recomend ??


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

TT,
i have finally found the set of crimpers i have it is this set
MSD 3510 Crimping Tool Dies Deutsch Terminals: eBay Motors (item 140459893287 end time Oct-06-10 07:55:23 PDT)

like i say they are universal and if they are what you are after ill post em to you.
let me know if you want them mate and ill bring them home monday and post em to you


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks Chris I think there's a welding shop near me so I'll go & have a chat with them.

As for the connectors Satansbodyguard there are loads out there, the one I have is a multiway connector due to the many earth leads coming off it.


Baz


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks Andy...I think that the style of crimper you have is for the stamped and not the solid type of connector.
Unfortunately its the solid connectors I have. Many thanks for your offer of help though, much appreciated!!

TT


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Id offer, but i think im a little far off right now!

I think for those you need the HDT-48-00 correct?

Edit: Here is the contact for the UK distributor, worth maybe giving them a call to see about a rental for one? just an idea.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks for that. Fortunately theyre in the next county and not too far away. I am waiting for a couple of connectors to arrive before I go down the road of hiring. 

Thanks for all the help so far.

Mark - part numbers for the solid pins are:- 0462-209-16141 and its counterpart 0460-215-16141. 

TT


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

I use Dave Cunliffe at DC Electronics for MIL spec connectors. He is very helpful, and if approached correctly he may be willing to crimp these for you, assuming you can just take them the loom.

DC Electronics Motorsport Specialist Ltd
Unit 1 & 2,
Quayside Industrial Park,
Maldon,
Essex,
CM9 5FA

T:+44 (0)1621 856451
F:+44 (0)1621 842237
E:[email protected]


----------

